# Tenacity and QuickSilver mix.



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I was exploring Herbicides during my Holiday.
I ran across this article and was wondering how many people have used this combination to reduce bleaching from tenacity?
Sounds great

I did find out the application rate of the quicksilver per 2 gallon sprayer here to be about 4.2ml per 2 gallon sprayer.
Just curious to see if anyone used this combination?
And No im not going to put it on my baby Yukon Bermuda (yet)


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't spray Tenacity on Bermuda. Picture from the Tenacity label:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not sure what your intentions are with the Tenacity Telly, but the label says that bermuda is sensitive to injury and/or control when using it. I would only consider spot spraying individual weeds and only if you don't have another option for their control.

edit - got ninja'd by j-nick.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

No intention just curious.
Thanks guys
I guess it's for cool season glasses


----------

